#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-29
<n00bsas> salut baieti
<kootoomootoo> cum detctez/instalez microfonul intern pe notebook?
<kootoomootoo> doar ce mi-am instalat ubuntu laptop pe toshiba notebook, toate celelalte s-au instalat cu succes
<bleah> salutare
<Habibi> buna seara
<Habibi> este cineva?
<Habibi> am si eu o problema ma poate ajuta cineva intr-o problema
<Habibi> stie cineva cum fac si eu TTL la un domeniu mai mic de 244?
<Habibi> cu bind 9?
<Cracknel> Habibi: first result on Google search for "bind9 ttl": http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/apa/ttl.html
<pirearadu> johane vezi ca postai :)
<johane> pirearadu, scrie aici :)
<pirearadu> johane deci au un p2 dat de linuxmaniac 
<pirearadu> am*
<pirearadu> si ma chinui sa fac din el ceva
<pirearadu> bun
<johane> asa......
<pirearadu> si cat componente pentru el
<johane> server clar :)
<pirearadu> logic
<pirearadu> :)
<johane> ce os?
<pirearadu> arch
<pirearadu> :">
<pirearadu> dar acum nu are net
<johane> windows server 2008? :D:P
<johane> archlinux?
<pirearadu> da
<pirearadu> arch am pe el
<pirearadu> in momentul de fata nu are net
<pirearadu> dar e pregatit pentru web space
<johane> la mine pe unu am debian 5.x si unu freebsd 8.1
<pirearadu> adica am facut pe el un ftp public
<johane> aha
<pirearadu> sa arunc eu date cand am chef
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> ca sa nu ma duc cu sticu dupa mine peste tot
<pirearadu> da cum ziceam
<pirearadu> nare net
<johane> vezi sa il faci si pe post de remote compile far, :P
<johane> pai de ce nu are net?
<pirearadu> vreau sa il fac pe post de stick
<johane> cabluri lipsa?
<pirearadu> pai nare net ca acu e pe la tara
<pirearadu> tre sa ii bag
<johane> aaaaaaaa
<pirearadu> si n-am avut timp
<johane> si il tii la tara acolo pornit?
<pirearadu> nu
<pirearadu> :))
<pirearadu> =))
<johane> vezi sa nu te omoare ai tai ca merge non-stop ;))
<pirearadu> nu zic nimic
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> o sa mearga
<pirearadu> dupa ce ii pun net
<johane> :)
<johane> la mine le tin serverele la  o firma
<johane> nu platesc curent :D
<pirearadu> asa
<pirearadu> ce bine de tine
<johane> hehe :)
<pirearadu> stai cu becurile aprinse noaptea
<pirearadu> sudezi cat vrei
<pirearadu> etc
<pirearadu> :)
<Cracknel> johane: stiu cum e sa nu platesti nimic :))
<johane> acasa platesc normal doar ca la firma plateste firma 
<johane> Cracknel, pai de unde stii? Ce hostii ai facut?:P
<Cracknel> ah... salut intai :)
<johane> salut
<Cracknel> am avut si eu server tinut asa
<johane> hehe :)
<Cracknel> pe la un provider micut din ploiesti
<johane> si nu era bine?
<pirearadu> aaa
<Cracknel> era bine, dar ca i-a cumparat rds-u'
<Cracknel> si n-a mai mers treaba :D
<johane> asa e :)
<pirearadu> asa
<pirearadu> si...
<pirearadu> de unde fac si eu rost de o placa de baza 
<pirearadu> dasta
<johane> la mine nu o cumpara nimeni firma pe moment :)
<pirearadu> cu mai multe socketuri
<johane> pirearadu, multi-socket?
<pirearadu> iezact
<Cracknel> pirearadu: cum ti-am zis si pe forum
<Cracknel> gandeste-te daca merita :))
<Cracknel> eu cred ca nu!
<johane> Cracknel, pe post de server merita :)
<johane> pe post de desktop nu prea
<pirearadu> nu ma intereseaza curentu
<pirearadu> cat sa consume?
<Cracknel> ma, papa curent aiurea doua procesoare vechi
<Cracknel> cand poti sa iei unu' nou
<Cracknel> mai performant
<Cracknel> care consuma mai putin
<pirearadu> nu AM BANI
<pirearadu> e bine
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> ?
<johane> pirearadu, o scuza buna :)
<pirearadu> si vreau sa fac o investitie 
<johane> in ultima vreme cam asa sta treaba de cand cu "criza" asta
<Cracknel> exemplu: un rahat de Intel Atom D520 (dual-core) consuma muuult mai putin decat un Pentium IV (single core) la 3 GHz si la performante sunt cam la fel
<pirearadu> sa fie
<Cracknel> la multitasking Atom-ul e mai tare :)
<pirearadu> ti-am zis ca nu e vorba de curent
<johane> Cracknel, stiu ca e visul tau atom-ul ala :)
<pirearadu> :))
<Cracknel> johane: acum a aparut D525
<johane> Cracknel, cu cat e mai bun?
<Cracknel> si chiar l-au imperecheat cu nVidia ION2
<johane> aproximativ
<johane> Cracknel, ohoooo :) asa da
<Cracknel> ma, suporta DDR3
<johane> merita din plin asta 
<Cracknel> si e mai ieftin
<Cracknel> si mai performant
<pirearadu> Cracknel http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=49490
<pirearadu> uita-te si saliveaza
<pirearadu> :)
<Cracknel> pirearadu: stiu, visez paginile alea :)
<johane> 13 W? WTF!?
<johane> cat de putin ia :)
<pirearadu> johane deci zici ca imi cati si mie o placa de baza multi-socket mai bunicica?
<alinrus> degeaba ai 2 core-uri cu 1mb cache
<Cracknel> alinrus: e Atom totusi :))
<johane> pirearadu, da da :) caut, si daca imi iasa ieftina e si mai bine
<Cracknel> doar nu te asteptai la 4 mb :P
<alinrus> pricep da performantele is mici la 4 thread-uri
<johane> Cracknel, eu vreau 10 MB :D
<alinrus> de aia nu e foarte scump
<pirearadu> Cracknel eu pe asta il am http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=37160
<Cracknel> mda, Atom-ul nu-i pentru performanta, ci pentru consum redus de energie
<alinrus> vad ca n-are nici virtualizare
<Cracknel> si fata de un P4 care iese la fel in teste
<Cracknel> consuma de vre-o 5-6 ori mai putin
<alinrus> da da un p4 il cumpa la cativa lei
<alinrus> cumpar
<Cracknel> 200 lei sistem cu P4, hdd 20gb, 256mb ram
<Cracknel> cam asa am vazut :)
<pirearadu> eu pe asta il iau http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=43127&processor=i7-940XM&spec-codes=SLBSC
<Cracknel> doar visez la un i7 :))
<Cracknel> dar nici asta nu-mi prea permit
<Cracknel> poate peste 10 ani
<Cracknel> sa-l folosesc la prajitorul de paine
<Cracknel> momentan ma gandesc la ceva Atom
<Cracknel> pentru ca se poate raci pasiv
<johane> Cracknel, vrei liniste ?:P
<pirearadu> ba baieti am scapat de temperatura uriasa
<pirearadu> :X
<johane> pirearadu, bravo
<johane> e spre binele tau
<Cracknel> johane: da, m-am saturat de ventilatoare
<alinrus> Cracknel: uite 18w http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=49665&processor=i5-560UM&spec-codes=SLBSN
<alinrus> i5
<pirearadu> johane  21:25:41 up  5:30,  2 users,  load average: 1.61, 1.74, 1.69
<alinrus> ai suport pentru orice
<pirearadu> si bineinteles am doar 48 de grade
<pirearadu> :X
<pirearadu> imi vine sa ii dau o limbuta
<pirearadu> :X
<Cracknel> alinrus: da, e superb :)
<V3n3RiX> CPU Temperature:   +31.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C) :X
<V3n3RiX> :P
<johane> V3n3RiX, Pai tu cu arch al tau nu prea ai cum sa ridici temperatura prea mult :P
<pirearadu> Cracknel http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47932&processor=i7-980X&spec-codes=SLBUZ
<V3n3RiX> nu neaparat...daia
<V3n3RiX> dar am bagat doar 4 coolere de 120 in el
<V3n3RiX> cooler master
<V3n3RiX> :))
<pirearadu> johane eu iam pus pasta siliconica intre procesor si cacatu ala si acum nu se mai coace
<johane> V3n3RiX, cred ca toarce ca o pisica :)
<Cracknel> alinrus: din pacate e BBGA1288 si nu cred ca-l vezi pe desktop...
<pirearadu> V3n3RiX cand il pornesti zici ca decolezi cu elicopteru
<V3n3RiX> nu se aude aproape deloc
<V3n3RiX> pentru ca sunt prinse cu amortizoare de zgomot
<V3n3RiX> nu cu suruburi
<pirearadu> minte pe altcineva
<pirearadu> ca eu am lipatop
<pirearadu> si tot se aude
<pirearadu> da la tine
<pirearadu> poate daca il ti in alta camera nu auzi nimic
<V3n3RiX> nu trebuie sa ma crezi tu :) 
<pirearadu> si aia izolata fonic
<pirearadu> nu e vorba ca nu te cred
<pirearadu> dar exagerezi putin
<johane> pirearadu, nu e zgomotos ca am avut eu un server in camera vrom 3 zile cu 2 de 120 si nu se auzea aproape deloc
<johane> cel mai are se auzea cel de la procesor
<V3n3RiX> nu exagerez deloc
<pirearadu> daca voi ziceti
<pirearadu> :">
<V3n3RiX> daca prinzi coolerele cum trebuie nu ar trebui sa scoata zgomot
<pirearadu> asa
<pirearadu> si sa ma laut
<pirearadu> adcum am 46 de grade
<V3n3RiX> nu zic ca nu se aud deloc...dar de la un zgomot minuscul pana la torsul pisicii mai este
<pirearadu> uptime de 5 ore
<Cracknel> cu o carcasa buna si ventilatoare mari scapi de mult zgomot
<pirearadu> :X
<Cracknel> pirearadu: sa ne anunti cand ai uptime de peste 60 de zile :)
<V3n3RiX> v-ati jucat cu kernelul ala cu patch-ul minune?
<V3n3RiX> eu l-am compilat si il folosesc de ceva timp...ma gandeam sa fac si un deb pt ubuntu dar mi-e lene
<pirearadu> nu V3n3RiX 
<pirearadu> sa ne arunci si noua in scarba
<pirearadu> si sa zici 
<pirearadu> luati ma amaratilor
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> V3n3RiX oare cata rabdare ai avut sa iti pui la punct arch-ul?
<pirearadu> ;-?
<pirearadu> :-?
<pirearadu> ca eu cedez 
<pirearadu> cand vad ca vreau sa folosesc daia
<pirearadu> si nam
<pirearadu> si tre sa ii pun daia
<V3n3RiX> 30 de minute...
<pirearadu> si daia
<pirearadu> si daia
<pirearadu> si dai 
<pirearadu> si dailalta
<pirearadu> mie in jur de 2 zile
<pirearadu> :))
<pirearadu> bine dar eu le instalez pe toate cand am nevoie de ele
<pirearadu> ca dinainte nu prea imi dau seama care sunt
<pirearadu> adica de alea pe care le utilizez des imi dau seama
<V3n3RiX> eu mi-am facut un script care face totul pentru mine
<pirearadu> dar sunt chichitze dastea
<V3n3RiX> il pornesc si plec
<pirearadu> te faci ca mi-l dai si mie?
<pirearadu> :)
<V3n3RiX> cand ma intorc, dau restart si am arch-ul in picioare
<V3n3RiX> e adaptat special mie...cu pachetele care le vreau, setarile care le vreau etc
<V3n3RiX> nu cred ca ti-ar conveni 
<pirearadu> bine zici
<pirearadu> ba baieti o colega de la mine din clasa face mumu
<pirearadu> :">
<johane> ??????//
<johane> mu ce?
<pirearadu> mu*e
<johane> :))
<Cracknel> #scara-ubuntu ? :)
<pirearadu> haideti
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> http://www.sharemobile.ro/file.php?id=565649
<Cracknel> pirearadu: ba, nu aici!
<Cracknel> ajungea pe #scara-ubuntu 
<pirearadu> Cracknel lasa sa stie lumea
<pirearadu> johane ai vazut procesoare pe slot?
<pirearadu> Cracknel procesoare pe slot...?
<pirearadu> ai avut
<Cracknel> pirearadu: la ce te referi? la alea care veneau montate direct cu radiator si ventilator?
<pirearadu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slot_A
<pirearadu> ma refer la asta
<pirearadu> veneau montate direct pe un socket care erau puse intro cutie
<pirearadu> cu radiator pe ele
<pirearadu> toti dracii
<Cracknel> le stiu p'alea de la intel :)
<Cracknel> amd-uri n-am vazut :P
<alinrus> si eu intel am prins de alea
<pirearadu> mai exact dasta am
<pirearadu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slot_1
<pirearadu> cu un tinel pentium 2 de 400 mhz cu mmx
<pirearadu> :X
<pirearadu> intel
<pirearadu> ram 768 mb
<pirearadu> nu stiu tipul placii de baza
<pirearadu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_Pro un dasta aveti?
<Cracknel> n-am cu se sa fac o poza ca scoteam de la naftalina un 386 :))
<johane> Ba sa imi bag ceva in el de dovecot
<Cracknel> stai sa vad ce 386 mai am... aveam un sx, dar cred ca am unul mai modern, un dx :))
<Cracknel> hmmm.... DX
<Cracknel> 33 MHz
<Cracknel> dar functioneaza la 40 MHz cu coprocesor matematic
<Cracknel> mai am un Pentium 100 MHz pe socket 5
<Cracknel> si doua la 200 MHz pe socket 7
<Cracknel> unul cu MMX si unul fara
<Cracknel> mai e un 486 DX2 sau DX4, dar p'asta nu l-am folosit
<Cracknel> ca a intrat recent in colectie :))
<Cracknel> acum mi-am amintit, primul 386 era de la AMD si era 386 SX la 33 MHz
<Cracknel> si avea asa ceva drept placa grafica: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hercules_Graphics_Card
<Cracknel> sistemul ala...
<Cracknel> 2 MB RAM, upgradat la 4 :)
<Cracknel> HDD 500 MB
<pirearadu> baaaaaa
<Cracknel> a rulat MS DOS si ca interfata mai prietenoasa Norton Commander
<pirearadu> cred ca am un intel pentium r la 75 mhz
<Cracknel> apoi Windows 3.1
<Cracknel> ce vremuri...
<pirearadu> al meu a rulat win 95
<pirearadu> si win 98
<pirearadu> ce vremuri
<Cracknel> eu rulam windows '95 prin 2002 cred
<Cracknel> ca nu mi-am permis decat prin 2005 calculator modern
<Cracknel> pe care-l am si in ziua de azi :))
<Cracknel> evolutia dracului de la 200 MHz la aproape 2000 MHz
<pirearadu> Cracknel eu am rulat 98 pana in clasa a8a
<pirearadu> adica acum 3 ani
<pirearadu> adica 2006-7
<pirearadu> ca nici eu nu miam permis
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> dar si cand miam permis
<pirearadu> am zis ca am bani de aruncat...
<pirearadu> bagamias....
<pirearadu> noapte buna 
<alinrus> stas ai prins asa ceva http://www.tuxradar.com/files/LXF1.roundup.redhat-1.png ? :)
<stas> nah, eu am inceput cu bluecurve direct :)
<alinrus> aia o fost prima mea distro
<alinrus> ce vremuri
<stas> alinrus: ce te-o palit asa odata melancolia? :)
<alinrus> am dat din greseala de el
<alinrus> si mi-am amintit
<stas> ce nu dormi?
<alinrus> plm mai ceteam ceva pe aici mai trece vremea
<stas> btw am vorbit cu jani, sa ne intalnim zilele astea 
<stas> sa luam o decizie
<stas> fsck, las ca vb in privat
<stas> am uitat ca-s pe canal :)
#ubuntu-ro 2010-11-30
<alinrus> am vazut mailu da nu am prea inteles exact care-i treaba, dupa cum ti-am zis atunci tre sa vedem exact ce facem
<sas> salut
<pirearadu> salutareeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bleah> hi
<stas> alinrus: in soviet russia 
<stas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX8dyMzbG00
<stas> :)
<alinrus> :))
<bleah> nu stiti daca in virtualbox-ose este suport pentru microfon ?
<stas> alinrus: de fapt aia zic ca asa se traseaza in romania cercurile de hockey :)
<stas> ma alinrus ma fsck in US postal services, bateria inca nu mi-o venit, si am comandat un device pentru sor-mea cu 2 zile mai tarziu prin DHL si e deja in romania
<stas> ce oameni
<alinrus> se mai intampla ma
<stas> la usps o ramas cu trackingu' prin chicago
<stas> de imediat a 2-a sapt
<alinrus> am patit si din europa asa
<mariusv> lasa ca si ubuntu shop suge :)
<stas> pe maine am coletu de la dhl, de la astialalti numa ei stiu
<mariusv> 11/26/2010  	#31236  	Marius Voila, Romania  	Paypal Accepted
<mariusv> de vineri e in paypak accepted
<alinrus> si amazon suge
<mariusv> oh da
<alinrus> nu sti niciodata cu posta
<alinrus> am platit si sa-mi aduca mai repede
<alinrus> si tot am asteptat 2 sapt
<mariusv> si google shop...sau mozilla la fel
<mariusv> nu imi accepta nici un card
<mariusv> cica nu is datele bune
<mariusv> :))
<alinrus> stas nu mergi maine la alba-iulia?
<Habibi> buna ziua
<Habibi> am si eu o problema ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva sa fac si eu TTL la un domeniu mai mic de 244?
<Habibi> se pricepe cineva la bind?
<alinrus> stas: http://www.meetup.com/Cluj-Semantic-WEB/calendar/15416236/?a=socialmedia
<amsg> sal
<pirearadu> gata
<pirearadu> bai
<pirearadu> detonatorule
<sadness-> :)
<sadness-> sal
<pirearadu> V3n3RiX http://blug.ro/zenphoto/index.php?album=2008.11.02&image=Poza9.jpg
<pirearadu> cine e agariciu ala cu unitatea in mana?
<pirearadu> cica e dupa forum
<ag24sas> :))
<pirearadu> ag24sas il stii?
<ag24sas> nu
<pirearadu> a
<ag24sas> seamna cu cineva dupa forum
<ag24sas> dar apropo forum e cazut?
<pirearadu> se pare ca da
<pirearadu> ba baieti aideti pe #scara-ubuntu
<amsg> back!
<pirearadu> mix- sa te ard
<pirearadu> alege si tu un nick calumea
<badjoke> gata
<badjoke> stai asa
<pirearadu> badjoke cred ca tia vorbit **** despre mine
<badjoke> ce ma ?
<badjoke> =)
<badjoke> ce ma enerveaza rahatu asta de mirc
<badjoke> X(
 * badjoke slaps V3n3RiX around a bit with a large trout
<badjoke> esti?
<pirearadu> cred ca i-am jignit pe micuti badjoke
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> nkn asta esti tu ?
<pirearadu> http://blug.ro/zenphoto/index.php?album=2008.11.02&image=Poza8.jpg
<badjoke> =)))
<badjoke> e din pitesti nu vezi ?
<pirearadu> a
<pirearadu> :))
 * badjoke slaps pirearadu around a bit with a large trout
<badjoke> cum ma loghez ma 
<badjoke> sa imi dau mode
<badjoke> aici
<badjoke> :)
<pirearadu> cu grija
<pirearadu> nuj
<pirearadu> plm
<pirearadu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaq025i3XK8&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=MLGxdCwVVULXdlAwIQ1EXvqLwvLMs2UPTG
<Habibi> se pricepe cineva la bind?
<Habibi> e cineva online?
<badjoke> da
<badjoke> nu ma pricep la bind !
<Habibi> k
<pirearadu> suntem
<pirearadu> dar nu stiu bind
<pirearadu> :|
<Habibi> k
<badjoke> posteaza pe forum!
<Habibi> k
<badjoke> ce iti trebuie la DNS ?
<Habibi> sa micsorez TTl la domeniu
<Habibi> si nu stiu cum se face
<Habibi> chestia asta daca se poate sau nu
<badjoke> http://translate.google.ro/translate?hl=ro&langpair=en%7Cro&u=http://www.ntchosting.com/dns/ttl.html
<badjoke> incearca aici
<Habibi> k 10x
<ag24sas> forum up
<nkn> pirearadu, nu sunt eu ala ;)
<pirearadu> nkn ok :)
<gsl-visitor8> sal
<gsl-visitor8> sunt horea
<pirearadu> salutare horea
<gsl-visitor8> ce noutăți aveți referitoare la ubuntu ?
<gsl-visitor8> de tv-maxe știți ? - rulează foarte bine
<pirearadu> da
<pirearadu> ruleaza excelent
<gsl-visitor8> da
<Habibi> gsl-visitor8: 
<Habibi> te pricepi la bind?
<gsl-visitor8> nu știu ce aceeia
<pirearadu> nu Habibi
<Habibi> aha k
<pirearadu> nu se pricepe
<gsl-visitor8> cum instalez giache 
<gsl-visitor8> ?
<gsl-visitor8> că am încercat da parcă nu satisface dependenețele
<gsl-visitor8> și am căutat manual
<gsl-visitor8> și am instalat
<gsl-visitor8> da tot nu vrea
<gsl-visitor8> sau aveți altă soluți pentru webchat pe serverul yahoo
<nkn> vezi pe forum ca a facut V3n3RiX un deb cu el
<ag24sas> eu l-am luat de aici http://gyachi.sourceforge.net/
<nkn> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=82350#p82350
<nkn> daca mai citesti din topicul ala o sa gasesti si pentru 10.10 si 32bit si 64bit
<nkn> si 10.04 64bit*
<gsl-visitor8> sudo apt-get install gyachi Citire liste de pachete... Terminat Se construieÈ™te arborele de dependență         Se citesc informaÈ›iile de stare... Terminat Unele pachete n-au putut fi instalate. Aceasta ar putea însemna că aÈ›i cerut o situaÈ›ie imposibilă sau că folosiÈ›i distribuÈ›ia instabilă în care unele pachete cerute n-au fost create încă sau au fost mutate din Incoming. Următoarele informaÈ›ii ar putea sÄ
<gsl-visitor8> cred că am pachete deteriorate
<gsl-visitor8> și nu le pot dezinstala și nici instala
<gsl-visitor8> prin urmare nu merge instalarea de gyachi
<badjoke> :)
<badjoke> guraaaa
<nkn> sudo apt-get update -f          parca era
<alinrus> Based on the run rates of the current quarter, Red Hat will likely reach $1 billion in annual revenue in 2011. Only a handful of companies, probably less than 20 software firms, have ever hit this milestone. Red Hat will be the first open source-focused company to break the billion dollar barrier.
<fdd> is smecheri.
<alinrus> it's on
<alinrus> fdd: ai vazut http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2010/nov/HQ_M10-167_Astrobiology.html ?
<fdd> da, am vazut.
<fdd> probabil e despre rhea.
<fdd> ca monolit pe luna nu o gasit, asta-i sigur.
<alinrus> cel mai probabil
<alinrus> http://blogs.forbes.com/andygreenberg/2010/11/29/an-interview-with-wikileaks-julian-assange/
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-01
<ag24sas> salut all
<nkn> salut
<qwebirc75303> buna tuturor
<pirearadu> baaaaaaaaaaa
<pirearadu> am facut lipatopu baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pirearadu> :X
<pirearadu> motivul pentru care lipatopul meu mergea extrem de greu...
<pirearadu> e...
<pirearadu> ca
<pirearadu> avea infipt in buze un adaptor de card micro sd
<V3n3RiX> wow...si tu acum ai realizat ca stickurile, cardurile etc iti fac sistemul sa mearga ca in cizma?
<pirearadu> pai dracu stia ca e de la ala
<pirearadu> :(
<pirearadu> ca nu era nici un card in el
<pirearadu> f**ui rasa masi de adaptor
<V3n3RiX> asta e...ai mai invatat ceva
<pirearadu> chiar
<pirearadu> si...
<pirearadu> problema aia cu acpi-ul
<pirearadu> banuiesc ca tot din cauza aia aparea
<pirearadu> ...
<pirearadu> poate ca suna aiurea
<pirearadu> da asa e
<pirearadu> mama ce bine e
<pirearadu> ah utui familia...
 * Chriisti Hello ***
<spaceodyssey> plugh.
<alinrus> ii naspa vendetta
<spaceodyssey> ce vendetta?
<alinrus> vendetta online
<spaceodyssey> ce-i aia?
<alinrus> ceva joc intrat acum la purchase in software center
<spaceodyssey> a.
<spaceodyssey> suna cam trist.
<alinrus> ceva mmorpg
<alinrus> cred
<alinrus> http://www.vendetta-online.com/
<alinrus> am stat 10 minute prin el m-am plictisit
<stas> alinrus: zi alt joc :)
<alinrus> nu gasesc nimic interesant
<alinrus> imi pierd interesu in max 10 min
<FDCX> Regnum - il stiti ? - http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/
<stas> heroes of newerth is the shit so far pentru mine
<Habibi1> buna dimineatza
<Habibi1> e careva online?
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-02
<alinrus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WBUg4UeYAU
<stas> nu știu mâncați-aș :)
<gsl-visitor4> am printat 'aici găsiți ubuntu' și urmează să lipesc prin oraș aici în Turda
<gsl-visitor4> le-am și tăiat
<gsl-visitor4> sunt Horea
<mariusv> si vrei un premiu pt asta?:))
<gsl-visitor4> da un soft liber
<mariusv> =))
<mariusv> ala il poti lua si singur
<mariusv> ;)
<gsl-visitor4> am lipt în centru 12 afișe
<gsl-visitor4> mai urmează zona unde locuiesc
<alinrus> http://www.happyfish.ro/vrem_alta_romanie/imnul_de_bun_simt_al_romaniei
<ag24sas> aveti idee dc nu ma leg pe 1GBps
<alinrus> on natty :D
<pirearadu> ma sami trag una
<pirearadu> deci
<pirearadu> ce performanta data in plm am
<pirearadu> acum
<pirearadu> nu mai merge ca o treanta
<pirearadu> sami bag picioarele
<pirearadu> ce repede imi executa acum niste treburi
<pirearadu> :X
<pirearadu> cred ca m-am indragostit
<pirearadu> cred ca da
<pirearadu> da da
<pirearadu> :X
<pirearadu> si sunt tare fericit...
<pirearadu> p**a meaaaaaaaaa
<pirearadu> :X
<ag24sas> dar ce i-ai facut nene?
<pirearadu> i-am scos adaptorul pt card micro sd din card reader
<pirearadu> asta i-am facut
<pirearadu> ca din cauza la ala
<pirearadu> mergea ca o treanta
<pirearadu> ca se chinuia sa vada daca are card in adaptor sau nuj ce pla mea
<pirearadu> :X
<pirearadu> oricum e important ca merge
<ag24sas> cu ce cmd l-ai scos?
<pirearadu> cu comanda "eject:
<pirearadu> "
<ag24sas> :))
<pirearadu> serios vb
<pirearadu> deci de la ala
<pirearadu> mergea ca ultimu span de pc
<pirearadu> chiar si pachetele deb se instaleaza mai repede
<pirearadu> :))
<ag24sas> eu am un plastic acolo. banuiesc ca ii dau degeaba eject =))
<pirearadu> ok
<ag24sas> sau poate imi sare in fata
<pirearadu> eu piedusem plasticul
<pirearadu> si ii bagasem direct un dala
<pirearadu> deci 
<pirearadu> acum sa tin minte
<pirearadu> sa nu il mai folosesc
<ag24sas> temp la cpu=?
<pirearadu> aseara imi venea sa trec surubelnita prin el
<pirearadu> :)
<pirearadu> temp la cpu
<ag24sas> da
<pirearadu> stai
<pirearadu> 63 de grade
<pirearadu> dar asta pt ca nu are capac
<pirearadu> tre sa il pun
<pirearadu> mama ce bine merge
<pirearadu> :x
<pirearadu> imi vine sa il pup
<pirearadu> :X
<ag24sas> al meu sta in 75
<pirearadu> pune-i pasta siliconica pe cpu
<ag24sas> e laptok
<pirearadu> si o sa zici ca l-ai bagat in frigider
<pirearadu> pai si al meu la fel
<pirearadu> lipatop
<pirearadu> ca al tau e
<ag24sas> asa cum zici
<ag24sas> mi-e lene sa-l deskid pe burta
<pirearadu> e
<pirearadu> atunci
<pirearadu> tinel asa pana cand o sa faca ca al meu 90 de grade
<pirearadu> :">
<pirearadu> ca atat a avut maxim
<ag24sas> astept sa faca 80 ;)
<pirearadu> :)
<ag24sas> pe core am 60 fara firefox
<pirearadu> stai sa ii pun capacu
<pirearadu> :X
<ag24sas> :D
<ag24sas> are cineva idee cum imi fac si eu nicu sa mearga pe 1gbps?
<pirearadu> gata
<pirearadu> am revenit
<ag24sas> si cum e?
<pirearadu> acum a mai scazut temperatura
<ag24sas> ai idee cum imi fac si eu nicu sa mearga pe 1gbps?
<pirearadu> ce e ala?
<ag24sas> placa de retea
<pirearadu> si ce e cu ea?
<ag24sas> merge pe 100Mbps
<ag24sas> e lgata la un sw de 1Gbps
<ag24sas> si ea sta in 100Mbps
<pirearadu> nu am nici o idee
<ag24sas> ok
<pirearadu> poate ca ea nu suporta 1 gb
<pirearadu> :P
<pirearadu> la asta nu te-ai gandit?
<kkady32> ag24sas,sa verifici placa foloseste ethtool -poti face si anumite setari
<greywalk> salut 
<greywalk> am o problema cu vsftpd
<kkady32> he
<kkady32> si eu
<kkady32> am probat aseara
<kkady32> cred ca nu vrea sa mearga in ubuntu,asa cum trebuie
<kkady32> nu am reusit sa fac upload pe ea
<kkady32> si nici download,cateodata mergea cateodata nu
<greywalk> i want only 1 user to access the ftp server. anonymous users are not allowed (i left the default options unchanged). created a new user on the system. defined the user and pass in the vsftpd config. now when i try to connect - it returns the following error - 500 OOPS: cannot change directory:/home/ftpguest -- how can i resolve this? my vsftpd config is here - http://greywalk.pastebin.com/DSghSuuK
<greywalk> sorry ca in engleza
<greywalk> incerc sa gasesc o solutie dar nu se primeste
<kkady32> eu vroiam anonymous
<kkady32> si am avut probleme
<greywalk> cred ca incerc si eu acum macar cu anonymous sa lucreze
<kkady32> incearca
<kkady32> vezi ca are director default:/srv/ftp
<greywalk> unde?
<kkady32> in /srv/ftp/
<greywalk> nu, la mine e in /home/ftp
<kkady32> acolo ti-a facut?
<kkady32> asa gasisem si eu in tutorial insa mie nu mi-a facut acolo
<greywalk> da, la in /home/ftp
<kkady32> ce vers ai ?
<greywalk> 10.10
<greywalk> iata acum apare - 500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<kkady32> da,ok si la vsftpd?
<kkady32> stiu,asa imi aparea si mie
<greywalk> iata nu inteleg ce inseamna writable
<greywalk> ce anume e writable
<greywalk> ca nu am permis upload
<kkady32> incl daca dadeam toate drepturile directorului si incl daca puneam: anon_root=/path/to/dir/
<kkady32> am permis tot
<kkady32> si scriere si upload,tot
<kkady32> si nu a mers
<greywalk> :) e straniu 
<kkady32> da,stiu
<greywalk> cred ca incerc eu proftpd ))
<kkady32> ok
<greywalk> apropo, tu ce irc client folosesti?
<kkady32> xchat si irssi
<pirearadu> johane i-am dat de cap:X
<pirearadu> ::*:*
<greywalk> fuh, cu proftpd ceea ce am vrut lucreza acum (insa nu multe am vrut - doar ca sa se conecteze 1 user). dar oricum, cu vsftpd nici asta nu s-a primit
<kkady32> greywalk,ok
<pirearadu> ah cum merge mancalas:X
 * Chriisti Hello ***
<pirearadu> ma baieti
<pirearadu> am si eu un of
<pirearadu> mi se deschid folderele cu mplayer
<V3n3RiX> :)))
<pirearadu> pardon
<pirearadu> cu totem
<V3n3RiX> deschidele si tu cu vlc atunci
<V3n3RiX> totem e naspa
<V3n3RiX> :))
<pirearadu> V3n3RiX vobesc serios
<pirearadu> :)
<V3n3RiX> click dreapta
<V3n3RiX> properties
<pirearadu> asa
<V3n3RiX> open with
<V3n3RiX> alegi nautilus
<pirearadu> venerix nu am aia cu nautilus
<pirearadu> cu open with
<pirearadu> la nautilus
<V3n3RiX> pai si cand dai click dreapta pe un folder anume sa zicem...nu poti sa alegi sa il deschizi cu altceva?
<pirearadu> la proprietatile folderelor na
<pirearadu> ma intelegi
<pirearadu> nu am open with
<V3n3RiX> trist...
<pirearadu> uite ma traitiar
<pirearadu> http://img262.imageshack.us/i/screenshotwb.png/
<pirearadu> V3n3RiX
<V3n3RiX> n-am zis ca nu te cred...am zis ca e trist ca nu ai
<V3n3RiX> pt ca alta solutie nu am
<V3n3RiX> :)
<pirearadu> ah...
<pirearadu> mama si am pachetele duse
<pirearadu> repourile sparte-n cur
<pirearadu> dastea nasoale
<pirearadu> si acum mai e si asta cu foldereles
<pirearadu> :|
<V3n3RiX> ubuntu rullz :)
<nkn> intra in gconf-editor si uitete la desktop>gnome>applications>component_viewer , ai nautilus ?
<pirearadu> cam pe acolo ma apucasem si eu sa cat
<pirearadu> da
<pirearadu> ah utui...
<nkn> ai ubuntu tweak?
<pirearadu> am
<nkn> dute la file type manager, selecteaza all
<pirearadu> asa
<nkn> cauta file type   folder si dai edit, si il setezi open folder sau nautilus
<pirearadu> ce ii fac de acilisa?
<pirearadu> asa
<nkn> tot nu merge?
<pirearadu> asa nkn
<pirearadu> merge 
<nkn> ok
<pirearadu> mancaias fsb-ul lui
<pirearadu> nkn multumesc :*
<pirearadu> V3n3RiX aveti gnome 3 beta in repo-uri?
<pirearadu> repo
<V3n3RiX> de mult
<pirearadu> in gnome-unstable
<pirearadu> da?
<V3n3RiX> da
<pirearadu> o da
<pirearadu> frumos
<pirearadu> frumos
<pirearadu> V3n3RiX tu ai repo-ul gnome-unstable activat?
<V3n3RiX> nu
<pirearadu> vroiam si eu sa vaz cum arata...gnom 3 beta
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-03
<pirearadu> ce faceti baieti?
<pirearadu> :*
<stas> alinrus: ping
<stas> ba, care-i java guru pe-aci, pe bune
<stas> am un wtf: http://is.gd/i8wiZ
<pirearadu> stas dupa ce sa riparat lipatopu mi-a mai aparut o ptiune la benchmarc  numita FPU Raytracing
<stas> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sa-l-facem-carnati-pe-Gogea/169701799730793
<stas> :)
<spaceodyssey> wtf. : ).
<stas> wai de capu meu ce mii foame
<spaceodyssey> uita-te la pozele lu nicu, ca el tot are de-alea cu tot felu de mancaruri. : ).
<spaceodyssey> sa te tot chinui.
<stas> :)
<alinrus> stas pong
<stas> alinrus: ce faci
<stas> nu tii foame
<alinrus> as manca ceva
<stas> un kaufland?
<alinrus> da ca as face si niste cumparaturi
<stas> hmm, nu pot sta la cumparaturi la 6 am lab
<stas> sau
<alinrus> nu-i bai
<stas> hai ca vin 
<stas> in 10m la tine
<alinrus> du-te ma la lab-uri
<stas> ii 4.30 
<stas> ce draq
<stas> alinrus: mno merem
<alinrus> da
<alinrus> hai
<stas> oki, vin
<alinrus> o mai trecut careva pe natty?
<spaceodyssey> holy smokes, ce-o mai trecut vremea. ubuntu e deja la litera n!? jeez.
<V3n3RiX> pai da dar nu cred ca au fost toate de la N incoace
<V3n3RiX> a de exemplu nu a fost
<V3n3RiX> nici c nu stiu daca a fost
<spaceodyssey> a, da. da no, zic, asa.
<spaceodyssey> luand-o, sa zicem, de la h in sus.
<V3n3RiX> ma rog...au luat-o si de la h in jos cu dapper sau breezy
<V3n3RiX> :P
<V3n3RiX> crek 10.10 a fost al 12-lea sau al 13-lea release
<bijou> `re
<spaceodyssey> yeah,
<Habibi> buna seara
<Habibi> este cineva online?
<Habibi> sal
<Habibi> Cracknel
<Cracknel> Habibi: salut
<Habibi> ce faci?
<Habibi> pot sa te intreb daca te pricepi la linux?
<Habibi> la bind?
<Cracknel> bind ruleaza pe foarte multe sisteme de operare
<Habibi> am inteles
<Cracknel> inclusiv windblows
<Habibi> zi si mie cum pot sa fac si eu TTL mai mic la un domeniu?
<Habibi> sau nu se poate?
<Cracknel> parca ti-am mai dat raspuns, pe forum...
<Cracknel> acum vre-o saptamana
<Habibi> ?
<Cracknel> sau era aici pe irc?
<Habibi> nici nu am fost pe forum
<Habibi> cred ca pe irc
<Habibi> ia zi
<Cracknel> http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/apa/ttl.html
<Cracknel> google pentru "bind ttl" -> primul rezultat e legatura de mai sus
<Habibi> dar practic nu stii?
<Cracknel> pai mai practic decat acolo nu gasesti
<Habibi> nu tu sa imi explici pas cu pas
<Habibi> ce trebuie sa fac
<Cracknel> sincer, esti prost
<Habibi> de ce?
<Cracknel> tre' sa editezi un rahat de fisier
<Cracknel> daca nu stii nici macar asta
<Habibi> ba da
<Habibi> dar nu inteleg de ce trebuie sa ma jignesti?
<Cracknel> ia calculatorul si doneaza-l cuiva care stie sa faca macar atata lucru
<Habibi> dar de ce trebuie sa ma jignesti
<Cracknel> ma, nu te jignesc
<Cracknel> iti spun adevarul
<Habibi> nu ma jignesti
<Cracknel> exact
<Habibi> chiar ma jignesti
<Cracknel> ti s-a parut
<Habibi> nu mi s-a parut
<Habibi> esti c-am dobitoc tu
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-04
<alinrus> http://caml.inria.fr/pub/ml-archives/caml-list/2000/08/6b8b195b3a25876e0789fe3db770db9f.en.html
 * Chriisti Hello all
<kkady32> !seen johane
<Libertiny> kkady32: johane was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 4 days, 15 hours, 25 minutes, and 54 seconds ago: <johane> Ba sa imi bag ceva in el de dovecot
<stas> alinrus: ce penali ma is posta romana, mi-o trimis hartia aia pentru colet ieri seara, pai cine plm mai mere la ora aia 
<alinrus> eu ce iti tot zic
<stas> si stau un weekend fara baterie iar
<alinrus> asa fut meciu tot timpu
<alinrus> am patit de zeci de ori sa imi trimita hartia dupa ce era trecuta perioada limita
<alinrus> sa trimita coletu inapoi
<alinrus> sa platesc penalizari
<alinrus> ca orice lucratori la stat niste belitori de pula
<stas> stii cei cel mai naspa
<alinrus> ca nu prea ai optiuni :))
<stas> ca am stat cu ochii in tracking system-ul lor ca boul
<stas> si nici n-o raportat ca o venit coletu in romania
<stas> acolo e inca in chicago
<stas> altfel mergeam dupa el asa
<alinrus> pai nu ti-am zis cum am patit cu ala de la google
<stas> aia cu optiunile e a 2-a naspa :)
<alinrus> ca o raportat ca o ajuns in tara dupa ce l-am primit
<stas> ce oameni
<stas> ba, cand iti vin din astea de pe ebay, de unde le ridic? acolo in marasti
<alinrus> scrie pe hartie
<alinrus> de la ce oficiu postal
<alinrus> nu comand de pe ebay
<alinrus> n-am incredere
<stas> ba nu prea ai cum altfel, de unde din alta parte fac rost de baterie pentru thinkpad la 2mil
<alinrus> de unde  din alta parte poti face rost de o baterie pentru thinkpad la 2 mil stricata
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> cam asa suna ebay la mine
<stas> :)
<stas> vedem, e prima data cand iau de pe ebay
<stas> una noua in romania e 6mil
<alinrus> de unde o trimis-o
<alinrus> ?
<alinrus> usa?
<stas> cica prin usps
<stas> da nu stiu anume de unde
<alinrus> vezi ca daca ii din us i-ati bani cu tine
<alinrus> s-ar putea sa mai lasi un milion la vama
<alinrus> :))
<stas> apai e sub 100$
<stas> tot coletul
<adiroiban> eu am laut vreo 10 baterii de pe ebay si a fost ok... din UK si China 
<stas> ahoy adiroiban :)
<alinrus> stas, limita e mai mica de 100$ 
<alinrus> era cand am comandat eu
<stas> hmm
<alinrus> plus ca pentru electronice nu cred ca e limita
<stas> adiroiban: tie ti-o cerut bani la posta
<stas> da nu-i electronice, is plm baterii :)
<alinrus> :))
<stas> apai elctronicele tre sa faca ceva consumand curent
<stas> astea nu fac ninic
<alinrus> :))
<gsl-visitor7> salut
<gsl-visitor7> am un cod sursă și am încercat n variante de compilare dar fără succes
<gsl-visitor9> mă poate ajuta cineva ?
 * Chriisti back
<tavy> sal
<tavy> ce mai faceti ?
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-05
<alinrus> stas up?
<riddickbm> tzepu e pe forum!!! yeeeeeeeeee :))
<stas> alinrus: ping
<alinrus> pong
<stas> ce faci?
<stas> m-ai pinguit
<stas> :)
<alinrus> vroiam sa vad daca esti treaz la ora aia
<stas> eram treaz pe la 5 :)
<stas> alinrus: ar trebui sa vina azi adi in cluj sa iesim, nu-ti fa planuri mai spre seara ok :)
<alinrus> nu pot azi
<stas> maine/
<alinrus> nici maine nu-i bine pentru mine
<stas> ba, da iesim pe o ora maxim
<stas> prv
<stas> http://firefoxlive.mozilla.org/ :)
<stas> alinrus1: mno ne luam cate-o panda http://redpandanetwork.org/contribute/adopt-a-panda/ ? :)
<alinrus1> ti-o trimite acasa?
<stas> nah, am vrea noi :)
<alinrus1> is curios ce gust are
<stas> ce gust ma? :)
<stas> alinrus1: tu cati ani ai http://i.min.us/icYR9q.jpg :)
<alinrus1> destui
<alinrus1> :))
<stas> pe kobain sa-l faci, restu nu conteaza :))
<alinrus1> sa-l fac pe morrison
<alinrus1> :))
<alinrus1> medicu se indoia ca prind 30 :))
<stas> ye :))
<alinrus1> stas: sapt asta ii prezentarea?
<stas> da
<stas> de maini in 5 zile
<stas> alinrus1: e ultima ce-o facem anu asta
<stas> right
<alinrus1> evident
<stas> ok
<alinrus1> se pare ca o aparut chrome nou
<stas> 8
<stas> cica
<alinrus1> nici ff4 nu ii rau
<stas> mere mai bine acu
<alinrus1> cel putin n-am probleme cu nici un site cu el
<alinrus1> spre deosebire de chrome
<stas> ce ai cu chrome
<stas> ?
<alinrus1> da is diverse site-uri care fac figuri
<alinrus1> si youtube fute meciu cateodata
<stas> mno nush, mie imi lipseste firebugu, in rest is ok
<alinrus1> si noscript
<stas> ma, maine sper sa-mi recuperez bateria
<alinrus1> si pluginu de stumble ii de cacat pe chrome
<stas> nu-l folosesc
<stas> :)
<alinrus1> de fapt multe extensii is mai slabe pe chrome decat pe ff
<alinrus1> si suge exagerat de mult ram
<stas> macar mere repede :)
<alinrus1> da
<alinrus1> asta zic si eu tot timpu
<stas> ii ceva build deb de ff4?
<alinrus1> ma eu is pe natty
<alinrus1> si am ff4 beta 7
<stas> tre sa vad
<alinrus1> mi se pare geniala treaba cu tab-urile
<alinrus1> pe ff
<alinrus1> rupe curu la orice browser
<stas> :)
<alinrus1> daca l-ar face un pic mai repejor ar fi lux
<stas> :)
<stas> ma ce bine ii ca n-o nins in cluj
<stas> am vazt ce-i pe la brasov
<stas> ai de capu meu
<nkn> hm...as instala si eu ff4....
<alinrus1> na suge aprox 800mb chrome
<alinrus1> pentru 38 de tab-uri
<stas> ai flash pe-acolo
<alinrus1> am cacatu ala lor de codec pentru flash-uri 
<alinrus1> si un singur tab cu youtube
<stas> da nu e ca ai un tab
<stas> e ca sunt prostii de flash prin pagini de fut meciu
<alinrus1> nu ca am plugin sa nu le incarce
<alinrus1> pur si simplu suge chrome din punctul asta de vedere
<stas> ma pe mine ma dispera ca nu o mutat meniul ala <File...> undeva ascuns
<stas> crapa din ecran
<alinrus1> ?
<stas> ah, are optiune acu
<alinrus1> nu pricep
<stas> nvm
<stas> nah, nu-i rau
 * stas brb
#ubuntu-ro 2011-11-30
<waga> La multi ani Romania, la multi ani romani!
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-01
<mafia4ever> salutare :d
<mafia4ever> salutare :D
<grozavpaul> de ce nu mai merge sa ma conectez la net prin pppoe de pe ubuntu 11.10 ?
<lrdandrei> salutare   : )
<lrdandrei> am si eu o problema la instalarea serverului de cs dupa tutorialul ista >
<lrdandrei> http://forum.ubuntu.ro/viewtopic.php?pid=122455
<lrdandrei> e cineva disponibil sa ma ajute si pe mine ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-03
<xuser1> salut
<xuser1> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-04
<l_> sal
<l> sal all
<Guest93739> salutare tuturor
<johny2222> liniste mai e aici....
<johny2222> hubuntm20 esti aici,pe tine parca te stiu de pe forumul linux mint romania
<johny2222> salut mannius
<johny2222> vad ca ai citit ce ti-am scris pe forum
<Mannius> Salut Johny
<Mannius> acum ai scris?
<Mannius> a da acum am vazut
<johny2222> ti-am scris pe ubuntu forum romania
<Mannius> da am avazut acum
<johny2222> eu sunt johny de langa oradea
<Mannius> da, stiu 
<Mannius> am mai vorbit
<johny2222> sincer sa stii ca sunt incantat ca mai este cineva care foloseste linux de prin zona bihorului
<johny2222> mai ales ca din cate am vazut la noi aici nu prea suntem multi in bihor useri de linux
<johny2222> sau poate nu se arata baietii
<Mannius> Se pare că suntem cătiva dar nu ne-am adunat încă
<johny2222> da asa e
<Mannius> deseară vedem cați suntem
<Mannius> sper să vina baieții în număr mare
<johny2222> este inca unu din oradea pe nume attila pe care eu l-am incurajat sa lase xp-ul si sa foloseasca ubuntu
<johny2222> ckattila de el vorbesc
<Mannius> cred că am vorbit și cu el pe privat
<Mannius> da exact am vorbit cu el
<johny2222> da a spus ca ti-a trimis e-mail
<Mannius> sper să apară si el deseara
<Mannius> da mi-a trimis mail
<johny2222> e inca nou in linux dar cu dorinta de a invata cat mai mult
<johny2222> esti exact din oradea?
<Mannius> Da din cartierul Iosia
<Mannius> tu de unde mai exact?
<johny2222> eu am stat in caleea aradului
<Mannius> vecini atunci
<johny2222> acum stau in Tinca
<johny2222> langa oradea la 42km
<Mannius> nu e rau la tinca, am fost putin pe acolo mai demult
<johny2222> da mi-am cumparat un apartament aici la tara si acum numai stau in oradea
<johny2222> da e super aici
<johny2222> e o comuna destul de mare acum
<Mannius> e mai rentabil pe acolo decat la oras, m-ar tenta si pe mine o miscare din asta
<johny2222> dar lucrez in oradea
<johny2222> da pai sincer mi-am cumparat aici in martie un apartament cu 4 camere,bucatarie ,baie la 11600 de euro
<Mannius> super pretul, o miscare buna , felicitari
<johny2222> in lei 500 milioane
<johny2222> mersi
<Mannius> noroc Shogun1
<johny2222> salut shogun1
<shogun1> salut
<Mannius> mersi de interventia in topic, fara tine nu eram aici
<shogun1> cu placere!!!
<Mannius> ramanem datori
<Mannius> vad că apar toti acum
<shogun1> nici o problema, ma bucur c-ati ajuns la un acord
<johny2222> da incet incet ne adunam
<shogun1> cineva trebuie sa ia initiativa
<shogun1> p-orma apar si ceilalti... :D
<johny2222> eu sunt de parere ca alti nu au luat initiativa pt ca se temeau de un esec
<Mannius> da dar vezi ca toti sunt cu probleme, casa serviciu familie, facem toti ce putem sa le imbinam pe toate
<shogun1> categoric
<johny2222> dar incercarea moarte nu are
<Mannius> si daca esuam macar am incercat
<shogun1> unii nici nu sunt interesati de socializare
<Mannius> nu toti suntem la fel
<johny2222> da sunt si oameni care sunt mai retrasi
<Mannius> teebuie sa ii intelegem pe toti
<shogun1> vor doar sa-si rezolve problema lor, punctuala si atat!
<johny2222> da
<Mannius> ii inteleg perfect si pe ei
<shogun1> si eu, ami ales ca asa-s si eu...
<johny2222> folositi de mult timp linux?
<shogun1> aproape 3 ani, in februarie
<Mannius> Eu de vreo 2 ca sistem principal
<johny2222> ohhh
<shogun1> eu dupa instalare Linux, n-am mai folosit uindouz, nu-mi mai place
<Mannius> ma cam seca Vista si Xp
<johny2222> eu inca doar de anul acesta
<shogun1> n-am nimic cu windows, dar Linux e ce-mi trebe mie
<Mannius> si mi la fel
<shogun1> Kde rulz!!
<shogun1> for me
<Mannius> eu am ramas la Gnome-ul 2, 
<johny2222> eu doar linux folosesc,mai bine spus Lubuntu momentan
<shogun1> ce folositi, Ubuntu, Kubuntu?
<Mannius> dar e excelent si KDE-ul
<Mannius> Eu sunt pe 10.04.3 cu gnome 2
<shogun1> mare pacat de gnome2...
<johny2222> eu pe 11.10 cu LXDE
<Mannius> Lubuntu e bun si ala
<shogun1> TOATE-s bune!
<johny2222> da mannius sunt foarte multumit de el
<shogun1> depinde de user
<Mannius> da l-au distrus, mie imi placea ergonomia interfetei
<Mannius> auziti da de o distributie romaneasca nu se mai aude nimic?
<johny2222> nu vreau sa vb de rau dar am incercat si linux mint care cum am vazut e laudat de multi dar nu mi-a placut deloc
<shogun1> depinde de gusturi, eu folosesc Arch
<johny2222> kiwi linux e pentru useri romani
<Mannius> da, dar nu prea apare in ultima vreme
<shogun1> nu cauta distributii romanesti, cauta distributii cu suport, serioase
<shogun1> cauta ceva ce-ti place si se potriveste si esti TU multumit
<Mannius> dar ar trebui sa avem si noi ceva, alte tari au versiuni localizate
<shogun1> ca TU o folosesti
<shogun1> avem localizare
<shogun1> traducere
<Mannius> da avem folosesc si eu
<johny2222> la ubuntu va referiti?
<shogun1> localizarea Kde e excelenta
<shogun1> la orice distro
<johny2222> ahhh inteleg
<shogun1> nu folosesc Ubuntu, l-am folosit cateva luni odata
<shogun1> mi-a placut, dar Kubuntu e slabut fata de alte distributii cu Kde
<shogun1> si eu-s fan Kde
<johny2222> si te-a numultumit sau ti-e consideri ca ti se potriveste KDE
<johny2222> ahh inteleg
<shogun1> Kde e pentru mine, are optiuni multe, are centru de control, are aplicatii, are tot ce vreau
<shogun1> si e frumos si sexy
<johny2222> dar de lucrat lucrati in domeniu IT?
<shogun1> nu
<Mannius> eu unul nu
<shogun1> casnic... :D
<johny2222> aham
<Mannius> nu am legatura cu it-ul deloc
<shogun1> da-mi place linux de mor
<Mannius> si mie
<johny2222> eu am dar nu foarte mult
<shogun1> am si-un stick cu Arch si-l mai folosesc la servici cateodata
<shogun1> in loc de uingoz
<shogun1> doar pasiune
<shogun1> d-aia folosesc si CLI, ca-mi place
<johny2222> prima mea distributie a fost ubuntu 10.04
<shogun1> a mea MANDRIVA
<shogun1> e mai misto, dupa parerea mea
<shogun1> dar si Ubuntu e buna
<shogun1> TOATE sunt bune
<shogun1> conteaza sa faca ce vrei tu, cum vrei tu, sa arate cum vrei tu, etc
<shogun1> oricum sub capota, toate-s linux, 
<johny2222> asa e
<Mannius> johny, Shogun, o sugesti pentru numele grupului din Oradea? BihorLUG? ce ziceti?
<Mannius> din Bihor adica
<shogun1> cum vreti voi, numele nu conteaza, spiritul conteaza!
<shogun1> Iasi Lug e o ruina, si-s o gramada de useri
<Mannius> si de ce nu se aduna din nou?
<shogun1> am incercat intr-o vreme sa ”readuc” la viata forumul, fara succes, nimeni nu se implica
<Mannius> nasol
<shogun1> daca nu-s incepatori, un forum moare
<johny2222> da  dar eu mannius am vazut ca ai postat acest lucru pe forumul ubuntu si as dori sa intreb daca se refera doar la useri care folosesc ubuntu sau si la cei care folosesc alte distributii linux
<shogun1> ORICE Linux
<Mannius> da orice linux
<johny2222> aia e bine
<shogun1> abia mai vedeti si alternative, nu?
<shogun1> :D
<johny2222> si se poate invata unul de la altul
<johny2222> un fel de schimb de experienta
<Mannius> da, la aia ma gandeam si eu
<Mannius> cam sufar si eu la capitolul ala
<shogun1> eu, acum vreo 2 ani, am refuzat invitatiile la o intalnire, ca prostul, ca eram n00b si mi-era sa nu faca misto de mine...
<johny2222> mai ales cum eu folosesc doar de anul acesta linux consider ca mai am multe de invatat
<shogun1>  acum regret
<shogun1> Johny222: du-te si invata
<johny2222> mie sincer nu mie frica sau rusine sa recunosc ca sunt beginner inca
<Mannius> nici mie, si eu sunt beginner
<shogun1> du-te frate, pai si eu-s incepator...
<johny2222> mereu invatam din ceva
<shogun1> toata viata invatam, acum depinde daca vrei sa fii prost 5 minute sau o viata...
<johny2222> da asa e
<shogun1> nu suntem IT-isti, programatori, sysadmin, nu suntem pro, nu stim multe, avem doar de castigat la intalniri, nu????
<Mannius> asa este
<johny2222> da asa e
<shogun1> la anul vreau sa ma duc si eu la ”cursuri”...
<Mannius> unde?
<Mannius> ca vreau si eu
<johny2222> langa o bere sau o cafea,un suc le rezolvam
<shogun1> ca in Iasi sunt o gramada de useri, locul 2 dupa Bucale
<shogun1> langa o bere e ok!
<shogun1> 2, 3
<johny2222> da da ...he he
<johny2222> aveti desktop acasa sau notebook,sau amandoua
<Mannius> eu am amandoua
<shogun1> desktop, mi s-a bulit laptopu,
<johny2222> eu am doar notebook
<shogun1> vreaun sa-mi iau unul nou, acum sa am bani
<johny2222> cand ne vom intalni il voi duce cu mine
<shogun1> asa e bine, poate-ti pun baietii chestii noi
<johny2222> eu anul acesta in iunie mi-am cumparat unu nou
<shogun1> va place CLI?
<johny2222> am avut desktop dar l-am vandut si am mai pus o mica diferenta la cumpararea unui laptop nou
<johny2222> CLI
<Mannius> nu fug de ea cand e necesar, dar prefer varianta grafica daca este
<shogun1> cacaturile astea portabile-s delicate, destopu-l am de 12 ani (ei , am pus alta MB, CPU, Ram, pe rand), laptopu dupa 3 ani crapa
<johny2222> mie imi plac chestiile simple fara prea multe briz brizuri
<shogun1> adica CLI?
<shogun1> chestii simple, nu?
<johny2222> da simple
<johny2222> de aceia si folosesc Lubuntu
<shogun1> si mie, imi dau senzatia de control
<johny2222> dar CLI de este mai exact,program,OS?
<shogun1> aaaaaaaaaa, nu, ma refeream la CLI, tty
<Mannius> terminalul
<shogun1> command line interface
<johny2222> ahh
<shogun1> interfata in linie de comanda
<Mannius> comenzile in terminal
<johny2222> nu l-am folosit niciodata
<Mannius> sudo apt-get install?
<johny2222> aia da
<shogun1> moc= muzica, mplayer- video, videotop= minituibe, alpine= evolution, etc
<johny2222> da
<johny2222> pigdin
<shogun1> centerim sau fish
<johny2222> si audicious
<shogun1> centerim rulz, mess+ irc
<shogun1> moc
<johny2222> alea nu le-am folosit
<shogun1> sau mp3blaster, cmus, mpg123
<shogun1> sunt misto
<johny2222> da
<shogun1> rapide, nu consuma, arata bine
<Mannius> shogun ce ma enerveaza la culme la KDE sunt numele aplicatiilor, prea multi de K
<shogun1> http://wiki.mandrivausers.ro/mandriva/ghid/terminal_1
<shogun1> http://wiki.mandrivausers.ro/mandriva/ghid/terminal_2
<shogun1> cand aveti timp, cititi
<shogun1> au screenshoturi
<shogun1> super
<johny2222> PC linuxOS ati folosit careva?
<shogun1> eu
<johny2222> da
<johny2222> si cum este?
<shogun1> e bazat pe Mandriva, ca si Mageia
<shogun1> bun, toate Linux-urile-s bune
<shogun1> parerea mea
<shogun1> conteaza sa-ti placa tie
<johny2222> acum tot vreau sa testez mai multe tipuri
<shogun1> cu Kde integrat misto, nu ca Kubuntu... Scuze frate... :(
<shogun1> testeaza pe Ubuntu-l tau interfetele si vezi care ti se potriveste
<johny2222> aham
<shogun1> sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<shogun1> sau sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<shogun1> alegi DE preferat, si abia apoi cauti un distro cu DE-ul ala 
<shogun1> oricum : 1- ramai la Ubuntu, 2- te stabilesti pe Atrch sau Debian... statistic
<shogun1> ca pe ubuntu.ro cred ca 25- 30% asunt cu Arch.... :D
<Mannius> nu au un  forum al lor? .ro?
<Mannius> mi se pare ciudat sa folosesti un distro si sa umbli pe forumul altei distibutii
<shogun1> eu, venerix, virgil, gabi, riddick, nbdr, etc, etc... ba da, e forum arch.ro, dar userii-s avansati, nu cerem ajutor acolo, deci pierdem timpul pe aici
<shogun1> De ce? Eu ajut pe cei cu Kde, sau CLI...
<shogun1> deci ajut Kde sai CLI, nu Ubuntu
<Mannius> inteleg acum
<shogun1> si mai invat si eu multe
<shogun1> dupa mine vreau sa foloseasca toti Kde
<shogun1> si ubuntistii-s cu Unity sau G3
<shogun1> si umblu pe multe forumuri
<shogun1> asa inveti
<Mannius> pe unde mai umbli mai precis?
<Mannius> sa mai iua si eu cate-o adresa
<shogun1> mandrivausers.ro, arch.ro, mandriva.com, archforum.com, ubuntu.ro, ubuntuforums.com, iasilug.ro, etc, etc
<shogun1> fedora, gentoo, sabayon
<shogun1> oriunde pot gasi info
<shogun1> si multe bloguri
<shogun1> citeste ghidul acela mandriva
<Mannius> o sa ma uit pe el sa vad ce si cum
<shogun1> daca ala nu e ghid complet, nu este altul!!!
<Mannius> johny, mai esti?
<johny2222> dar kde parca papa mai multe resurse
<johny2222> da sunt
<shogun1> si acum v-am dat doar partea CLI
<Mannius> kde este adaptat la resursele vremii, adica este de unde
<shogun1> merg toate si pe Ubuntu, garantat, le-am incercat eu
<shogun1> mie-mi ia Kde (depinde de ce fac...) intre 3-25 % CPU și intre 200-900 MB RAM
<johny2222> eu am pe laptop un procesor intel celeron dual-core de 2000 si 2Gb rami ddr 3
<shogun1> si-l frec, ca d-aia il am, nu?
<Mannius> acceptabil, comparativ cu windows
<shogun1> nu cred ca stii ce fac eu... :D
<shogun1> extrem de putin
<johny2222> rami sunt la 1066 MHZ
<johny2222> nu stiu ce faci
<shogun1> cu flashplayer, firefox (5-20 taburi), ktorrent, videoplayer
<johny2222> baietii imi pare rau dar acum trebuie sa ies putin
<shogun1> pa
<Mannius> bine vii si diseara?
<Mannius> la 21:00?
<johny2222> dar mai tarziu revin si mai vorbim daca veti fii aci daca nu atunci mannius la ora 21: 00 ne auzim aici
<johny2222> da la ora 21:00 vin
<Mannius> eu mai apar doar la 21:00
<Mannius> ne vedem
<johny2222> doar ca acum mi-au venit niste musafiri si stiti cum e.....
<Mannius> ok nu e bai
<Mannius> shogun tu?
<johny2222> as fi preferat sa stau cu voi acum dar asta e...
<Mannius> nu-i bai
<shogun1> nu cred, eu nu prea intru... sorry
<johny2222> pana mai tarziu o duminica placuta sa aveti
<Mannius> mersi la fel
<shogun1> merci, la fel
<johny2222> pa pa
<Mannius> pa
<shogun1> pa
<Mannius> shogun nici eu nu prea intru pe aici, din pacate acum e ocazie speciala
<Mannius> ceva sfaturi pentru Lug-ul nostru?
<shogun1> doar sa tineti aproape, sa-l tineti activ
<shogun1> o intalnire- 2 pe luna?
<Mannius> sper sa se poata
<shogun1> la o bere, un mic, cafea, suc
<Mannius> macar online sa tinem aproape, daca nu in  persoana
<shogun1> cu prietene, sotii, la un gratar, picnic... sa tineti legatura
<shogun1> parerea mea
<Mannius> ai dreptate
<Mannius> shogun , ies si eu din scena, camdeodata
<Mannius> m-as bucura sa participi diseara, daca poti
<shogun1> pa
<Mannius> mai vorbim , pe forum, pe aici, pe und putem
<shogun1> ok
<Mannius> salut
<shogun1> salut
<Guest82195> salut all
<johny2222> salut shogun1
<johny2222> liniste mai este pe aici
<johny2222> szia attila
<ckattila> ok
<johny2222> ok
<johny2222> szia
<johny2222> mizu attila
<johny2222> ce mai faci attila
<ckattila> it vagyok
<Mannius> salutari tuturor
<Mannius> noroc ckattila
<Mannius> johny
<ckattila> Salut tuturor
<ckattila> Noroc Mannius
<Mannius> noroc si tie
<Mannius> ma bucur ca ai venit
<johny2222> salut
<Mannius> salut johny
<ckattila> Si ieu la fel
<johny2222> hai ca suntem 3 deja
<johny2222> din oradea
<Mannius> Ar fi vrut sa vina si RBF de fe rorumul Ubuntu dar e la lucru
<ckattila> Nui rau
<Mannius> o sa ii trimit logul discutiei
<johny2222> da
<ckattila> Sper ca o sa fim mai mult
<Mannius> attila unde stai mai precis?
<ckattila> Pe Calea Clujului dupa maternitate
<Mannius> nu esti asa departe, eu sunt in iosia
<Mannius> am si lucrat o perioada pe clujului
<johny2222> da doar eu sunt mai departe putin
<ckattila> Da intradevar 
<ckattila> sepoate
<ckattila> eu aci stau cu domniciliu stabil
<Mannius> johny mai vii tu prin oras din cand in cand sa ne faci o vizita
<ckattila> Clujului nr 79  ap 2
<johny2222> eu lucrez cu attila impreuna
<Mannius> attila macar noi 2 ne putem vedea in prima faza
<Mannius> da unde lucrati amandoi?
<ckattila> Da 
<johny2222> da merg in oradea pentru ca lucrez in oradea
<ckattila> asa si am vrut
<johny2222> la Celestica
<Mannius> aha
<ckattila> La fel
<ckattila> La Celestica
<Mannius> am fost si eu pe la SHC  o perioada
<Mannius> mai merge celestica?
<Mannius> am auzit ca scartaie
<ckattila> Deocamdata avem de lucru
<johny2222> pe mine nu ma deranjeaza
<johny2222> sunt angajat al celestici
<Mannius> attila ce sistem de operare ai?
<Mannius> johny stiu ca e pe lubuntu
<ckattila> Si ieu sunt angajat la Celestica
<ckattila> eu am Ubuntu
<Mannius> 11.10?
<ckattila> Nu de mult am inceput
<Mannius> lasa ca o sa te mai ajute lumea
<ckattila> Da 11.10
<ckattila> multumesc
<Mannius> inclusicv eu o sa incerc sa ajut pe toti
<Mannius> cu ce pot
<ckattila> eu sti o treaba im place Linux de sistem de operare 
<Mannius> da, este excelent
<ckattila> Windows foarte instabil practic nui bun
<LKornel> salutare
<Mannius> salut Kornel
<Mannius> din Oradea esti, Kornel?
<ckattila> salut
<LKornel> eu sunt din Bucuresti
<Mannius> e bine si asa, scuze
<LKornel> insa Oradea e tare simpatica
<Mannius> mersi , si bucurestiu la fel
<LKornel> av vizitat orasul anul trecut in vacanta
<Mannius> eu nu am fost din pacate la bucuresti
<Mannius> mi se pare mie sau nu prea te-am vazut pe forum Kornel?
<LKornel> pai , Mannius, n-ai pierdut mare lucru
<LKornel> decat nervi, praf, zgomot si o groaza de alte treburi care nu exista prin orasele celelalte
<LKornel> am intrat mai rar, intr-adevar
<Mannius> tu ce sistem de operare folosesti?
<LKornel> linux ubuntu
<Mannius> 11.10?
<LKornel> 10.04.3
<Mannius> si eu exact la fel, ce e mai stabil
<LKornel> e o editie mai veche insa merge struna
<Mannius> buna alegere
<LKornel> am testat si 11.10 insa nu prea duce laptopul meu
<LKornel> plus ca eu vreau sa am control la tot ce fac
<Mannius> nici laptopul meu nu prea duce 11.10, merge greoi la toti
<ckattila> Pe pentium 4 merge
<johny2222> la mine mergea bine
<LKornel> 11.10 e , parerea mea, mai ales daca-i pui interfata noua, pentru end user care se lasa (in sfarsit ) de windows
<Mannius> da 
<ckattila> Nu interfata conteaza
<Mannius> conteaza destul de mult
<Mannius> legat de ergonomie
<Mannius> si multe altele
<ckattila> inteleg
<ckattila> pe mine nu ma deranjaza
<johny2222> acum stiti cum e,fiecare cu folosurile lui
<ckattila> De cand folosesc linux nam avut probleme program stabil fara atac si probleme
<Mannius> Attila si Johny: o sa incerc sa imi configurez clientul de chat, si sa va bag in lista de contacte, sa mai stam la vorbe, saptamana care vine
<Mannius> nici eu nu am avut probleme majore
<johny2222> intrebare cum ati invatat sa instalati linux?
<ckattila> ok
<Mannius> eu am invatat pe parcus
<Mannius> si m-am uitat pe google
<johny2222> Mannius cont de skype sau yahoo nu ai?
<Mannius> nu ca nu folosesc
<Mannius> doar gmail
<johny2222> restul nimic
<Mannius> nu
<johny2222> colegul tu ?
<LKornel> pe mine ma gasesti cu "lazar.cornel" la toate
<Mannius> nu am timp de chaturi de obicei, dar pentru voi mai fac niste exceptii
<LKornel> yahoo, skype, msn, gmail
<johny2222> lkornel esti din oradea?
<LKornel> nu
<johny2222> nu conteaza oricum de unde suntem
<johny2222> Lkornel team adaugat pe yahoo
<ckattila> Pe mine ma ajutat colegu Johny
<LKornel> imediat deschit sa vad si sa dau accept
<Mannius> eu am si un blog de amatori, www.mannius-tirman.ro , daca vreti sa mai criticati una alta pe acolo
<Mannius> desi nu prea am ami avut timp de el recent
<johny2222> inteleg
<Mannius> ma puteti contacta si acolo cu formularul de Contact
<Mannius> sau in comentarii
<johny2222> aham
<johny2222> dar eu zic ca e bine sa ai si un  cont de yahoo sau skype
<LKornel> gata
<johny2222> ok LKornel
<Mannius> stiu, dar nu sunt cu chatul de obicei
<Mannius> emailul e baza la mine
<johny2222> aham
<Mannius> raspund cand pot
<johny2222> pai tot asa pot sa iti trimit un e-mail
<Mannius> da ai adresa mea parca, nu?
<johny2222> stai sa vad
<Mannius> o ai ca am vorbit pe mail
<johny2222> da dar din greseala am sters e-mailurile
<johny2222> si numai am adresa ta
<johny2222> dar il voi lua de pe forum
<johny2222> si mannius cati ani ai?
<Mannius> 26
<johny2222> eu 24
<johny2222> esti la faculta/
<Mannius> eunu
<johny2222> esti casnic
<ckattila> Lucrez undeva Mannius
<Mannius> da sunt casnic
<Mannius> johny ce nume ai la messenger?
<Mannius> sa incerc daca merge
<johny2222> anonymouss78
<Mannius> soer sa mearga
<johny2222> vedem
<Mannius> nu stiu daca o sa mearga conectarea intre yahoo si gmail
<johny2222> eu folosesc pigdin 
<Mannius> eu sunt cu empathy
<johny2222> trebuie sa mearga,eu asa cred
<LKornel> cum vine treaba asta ? conectarea intre yahoo si gmail..., ce vrei sa spui ?
<Mannius> ca eu nu am cont de yahoo, el are
<Mannius> eu sunt pe gmail
<LKornel> si pidgin si empathy se pot conecta la mai toate in acelasi atimp
<LKornel> inclusiv gmail
<Mannius> la noi se pare ca nu
<Mannius> ceva nu merge
<LKornel> asta asa e
<LKornel> nu va merge in veci
<LKornel> ca n-are cum
<Mannius> il vad pe johny dar apare invizibil sau deconectat
<johny2222> sunt conectat
<Mannius> in fine, mai putem incerca alta data
<johny2222> da
<johny2222> poate e vreo eroare
<Mannius> trebuie sa mai caut o solutie la problema
<Mannius> orocum mai vorbim pe email
<johny2222> da asa e
<johny2222> si pe cand te-ai gandit sa ne intalnim ?
<Mannius> o sa stabilim o data cand avem timp
<Mannius> poate mai vin si altii din oradea
<Mannius> eu as zice undeva central
<Mannius> sa fie cam la mijloc
<johny2222> da 
<johny2222> la kellis
<Mannius> nu ar fi rau deloc
<johny2222> ca e chiar pe republici
<Mannius> eu unu nu stiu cand o sa am timp, dar puteti merge si fara mine, daca va adunati mai multi
<Mannius> ca nu ma supar
<johny2222> cu ckattila mergem mereu
<johny2222> si ne intalnim si la munca
<ckattila> si asa bine
<Mannius> ma mira totusi ca suntem numai 3
<ckattila> loc bun si linistit
<johny2222> si pe mine,suntem parca prea putini
<Mannius> o sa mai apara ei
<Mannius> sper
<johny2222> nu ar fi rau
<ckattila> parerea mea ca nu prea citesc  forumul
<Mannius> multi inrtra rar pe forum, si eu cateodata
<johny2222> posibil
<Mannius> johny o sa iti dau un mail, sa ai adresa mea de eamil
<Mannius> attila tu o ai?
<johny2222> ok,linistit
<Mannius> Kornel tu vrei adresa mea de mail?
<ckattila> sintem impreuna cu johni
<Mannius> in cel mai rau caz poate fac si eu un cont yahoo
<ckattila> adresa         covaci.attila@yahoo.com
<Mannius> da , mersi, notez
<ckattila> ok
<Mannius> fac yahoo si bagam pe chat
<johny2222> ok
<ckattila> ok
<Mannius> baietii, eu unul ma pregatesc de iesiire, o sa ii trimit in seara asta log-ul discutiei lui RBF, de fe forum, ca ma rugat
<Mannius> o sa vorbesc si cu el sa se bage si el cu noi , ca cred ca ar cam vrea
<Mannius> ramane ca incerc sa va contactez saptmana asta care vine
<ckattila> ieu am o parere  ar trebuie sa lasam si la alti sa afla
<ckattila> sa putem sa fim mai multi
<LKornel> (ckattila) am notat adresa de email a ta
<ckattila> si pana atunc eu sant pe aic 
<ckattila> ok
<ckattila> si amu sant disponibil
<Mannius> eu unul incerc sa adun cat mai multi, inclusiv cu blogul, scrie mare acolo ca sunt din Oradea si ma poate contacta oricine
<ckattila> si ok traba parerea mea sant si mai mult dar nu stie
<Mannius> asa este
<Mannius> daca ne straduim putin o sa mai apara si altii
<ckattila> si ieu pe aceas parere sint
<Mannius> baieti eu va doresc noapte buna, si ma retrag pentru seara asta
<Mannius> duninica viitoare din nou pe aici?tot la 21?
<LKornel> noapte buna va spun si eu
<Mannius> ce ziceti?
<Mannius> noapte buna Kornel
<LKornel> si o sa mai intru mai des 
<LKornel> mai schimbam o vorba, un sfat
<johny2222> si maine seara daca vrei mannius
<ckattila> la fel
<Mannius> maine nu prea pot
<LKornel> in general seara dupa 7 cam voi fi online si aici
<Mannius> in timpul saptamanii eu nu pot de obicei, dar o sa incers sa vad ce pot face
<johny2222> e bine si duminica
<Mannius> va lasa ,ca ies, noapte buna si mai vorbim
<johny2222> iar daca pica ca trebuie sa merg la munca te anunt prin e-mail
<Mannius> ok
<johny2222> nopate buna tuturor
<johny2222> ies si eu
<Mannius> salutari
<ckattila> es si ieu
<ckattila> napte buna tuturor
<johny2222> ok Lkornel hai ca macar cum ziceai si tu mai schimbam o vorba
<LKornel> ok
<gbase> sakyt
<gbase> cineva on?
<gbase> exec http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/333049-change-font-size-tty.html
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-29
<StaNy> sal, e cineva pe aici ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-11-30
<FlowRiser> Cineva pe-aici ?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-25
<Anuska> este cineva?
 * Anuska Va invit pe #romania ( canalul tuturor romanilor de pe freenode )
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-26
<ovidiu-florin> http://geekaliens.com/blog/ro/2013/11/rezolvand-probleme-la-petrecerea-de-strivit-gandaci-probleme-din-munich/
<Anuska> parca sunteti programatori nu beutori :P
<Anuska> What command sends the output of cmd1 to the input of cmd2? 
<Anuska> A) cmd1 ¦ cmd2
<Anuska> B) cmd1 ¦¦ cmd2
<Anuska> C) cmd1 && cmd2
<Anuska> D) cmd1 ; cmd2
<Anuska> E) cmd1 cmd2 
<ovidiu-florin> a
<ovidiu-florin> e îți dă eroare
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: ^
#ubuntu-ro 2013-11-27
<ovidiu-florin> http://geekaliens.com/blog/2013/11/harta-utilizatorilor-de-kubuntu/
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-01
<wannaNIX> salut
<wannaNIX> une ma uit sa vad de ce nu-mi porneste xubuntu
<wannaNIX> abia am instalat 13.10
<wannaNIX> si nu porneste
<wannaNIX> am montat hdd'ul dupa ce am bootat de pe un hiren's
<ocsi-bm> wannaNIX, depinde , mai exact ce nu porneste, ce eroare ai?
<wannaNIX> freeze ocsi-bm
<wannaNIX> se blocheaza de tot
<wannaNIX> nu raspunde la nici o comanda
<wannaNIX> initial erau defecte partitiile (facute cu cd de windows) si am repartitionat si formatat ext4, instalat, nu mai da eroarea aia in syslog dar altindeva nu stiu sa ma uit
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-25
<crismblog> Ce părere aveți de inițiativă http://crismblog.ro/diverse/pliante-pt-promovarea-fundatiei-ceata-si-gnulinux-romania/ ?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-29
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2014-11-30
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2015-11-24
<chryss> buna seara
<chryss> :D
#ubuntu-ro 2015-11-25
<chryss> buna seara
#ubuntu-ro 2015-11-26
<Rosary> hei :-)
#ubuntu-ro 2017-12-01
<Kerd> aici nu vorbeste nimeni ?
<diogenes_> depinde
<Kerd> nu vad pe nimeni de luni pe aici :)
<Kerd> oricum, placere diogenes_ de cunostinta 
<diogenes_> probabil un microscop ar fi necesar
<diogenes_> placerea mea Kerd 
<Kerd> si scuze daca nu prea scriu bine 
<Kerd> am venit aici asa exercitez romana :D
<diogenes_> totul e in ordine
<Kerd> asa de curiositate, linux e folosit in romania sau nu prea ?
<diogenes_> este folosit in mare masura pe servere
<Kerd> ah, ok eu il folosesc desktop de o gramada de ani deja 
<diogenes_> fara linux, noi toti am fi fost subjugati de suzeranul MS
<Kerd> acuma am trecut la mint pt ca nu mai am timp sa configurez etc.. slack/arch/gentoo si distro sa zicem asa mai pt nerds :D
<diogenes_> am cedat mint in favoarea opensuse, dar in prezent am ajuns la xubuntu deoarece suse trebuie reinstalat fiecare 8 luni
<Kerd> nu se agiorneaza de la o versione la alta fara se reinstali ?
<diogenes_> nu prea bine o face, mult lucru ramine dupa actualizare deci, mai bine reinstalezi decit sa stai zile in sir si sa repari
<Kerd> eu aveam problema asta cu arch, dupa cate un agiornament mai serios era tot timpul ceva de reparat :|
<diogenes_> nu-mi place rolling
<diogenes_> imi place stabil
<Kerd> acuma si mie, am gasit mai stabil mint ca si ubuntu
<Kerd> apoi nu stiu daca numai mie mi se pare 
<diogenes_> eu am vrut sa ma tin de mint dar din pacate nu este universal ca si xubuntu, xubuntu il pot instala absolut la orice pc, mint este mai pretentios
<Kerd> adica ?
<Kerd> sincer eu l am instalat in multe pc si nici o problema 
<Kerd> dar sa zicem asa pc destul de recente nu prea vechi 
<diogenes_> adica nu-l pot instala la unele laptopuri
<Kerd> prea vechi sau probleme su uefi ?
<diogenes_> si vechi si noi dar cu anumite chipuri grafice
<Kerd> ah, ok eu am nvidia pe pc mele 
<diogenes_> si am mai patip ca am inchis calculatorul normal si cind l-am pornit nu mai aveam microfon si, de atunci m-am lasat de mint
<Kerd> ah ok 
<Kerd> mie sincer imi place cinnamon 
<diogenes_> mie la  fel dar daca nu dispui de direct rendering atunci lucrezi in software rendering mode
<diogenes_> deci am indragit xfce
<Kerd> zici ca cinnamon nu are direct rendering ?
<V3n3RiX> care xfce lucreaza numai in software rendering...:D
<Kerd> oh un alt user, am crezut ca sunteti numai bot :D
<diogenes_> nu, eu zic daca nu ai grafica corespunzatoare atunci cinnamonul va lucra in software rendering
<diogenes_> nu ma refeream la xfce
<Kerd> nu ajunge sa instalezi driver proprietare ?
<diogenes_> da, daca ai chip corespunzator
<diogenes_> xfce este universal, lucreaza oricind oriunde si in orice conditii
<V3n3RiX> dar xfce e cam mort
<diogenes_> mai degraba super stabil
<V3n3RiX> mort in sensul ca nu prea mai misca nimic la nivel de dezvoltare
<V3n3RiX> de 3 ani se chinuie sa il porteze la gtk3
<V3n3RiX> inca n-au reusit, desi gtk3 a ajuns la final de viata
<V3n3RiX> lucrurile deja se muta spre gtk4, iar xfce inca e gtk2
<Kerd> exista deja gtk4 ?
<diogenes_> pai comunitatea si userii sunt multumiti de faptul cum functioneaza si deaceea nu se grabesc
<Kerd> oricum si cinnamon è stabil nici un crash nici o data...
<diogenes_> cinnamon este foarte but si flexibil
<V3n3RiX> well...poate sunt eu mai partinitor...dar orice e gtk e naspa pentru mine :D
<V3n3RiX> in special mediile grafice, gnome, cinnamon, etc
<Kerd> kde5 crasha destul, singuru care crasha 
<V3n3RiX> xfce e ok
<V3n3RiX> dar mort
<Kerd> iti place qt tie ?
<diogenes_> kde si gnome ar puteam fi prefacute mai optimizate in privinta poftei de cpu si ram
<Kerd> pt hardware din ziua de azi pt mine nu mai è o problema de cpu si ram
<V3n3RiX> yup...eu folosesc lxqt
<V3n3RiX> lumina
<V3n3RiX> chestii micutze scrise in qt5
<V3n3RiX> ma rog...eu si programez in qt5...asa ca sunt partinitor
<V3n3RiX> :))
<Kerd> da le cunost, am incercat amandoua 
<Kerd> ce programezi ?
<diogenes_> hehe lxqt care a trecut din lxde
<V3n3RiX> am scris un fel de synaptic in pyqt5 pentru distributia care o dezvolt
<Kerd> ce distro ?
